# 1080p tv wont display properly with computer



## anonymous6366 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry to post another thread so soon but I have this wierd problem that my 1080p tv will only display the computer properly at the computers native resolution of 1366x768. I know how to manually change the resolution and I have to 1920x1080 and it displays in a weird stretched fashion. Not everything fits on the screen and it looks blurry i assume because its stretching it somehow. Anyone know why it does this?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> Sorry to post another thread so soon but I have this wierd problem that my 1080p tv will only display the computer properly at the computers native resolution of 1366x768. I know how to manually change the resolution and I have to 1920x1080 and it displays in a weird stretched fashion. Not everything fits on the screen and it looks blurry i assume because its stretching it somehow. Anyone know why it does this?



Maybe your TV is not a full HDTV.  So like watching TV on it might be fine and display 1920x1080 but that don't mean the HDMI port \ PC ports will.

Post the brand and model of your TV as there be a much greater chance some one helping you then.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok here is the tv I have:
iSymphony 37" 1080p 60Hz LCD HDTV LC37iF80 
when it was hooked up to a blu ray player it was playing in 1080p and looked great.


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2011)

I know what's happening: the TV is overscanning the display and this is usually something changeable. I agree that it will look terrible overscanned.

There will be a button on the remote or menu option somewhere that allows you to change the aspect ratio. It should have several settings which you step through and one of them should map the display 1:1 to the computer's output. On the TV I had, the appropriate setting was called "Full", but all TV's are different.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> I know what's happening: the TV is overscanning the display and this is usually something changeable. I agree that it will look terrible overscanned.
> 
> There will be a button on the remote or menu option somewhere that allows you to change the aspect ratio. It should have several settings which you step through and one of them should map the display 1:1 to the computer's output. On the TV I had, the appropriate setting was called "Full", but all TV's are different.



Forgot all about that option, could be that it zoomed too

Hopefully he finds it .


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

my tv has 16:9, 4:3, 16:9 zoom, and 4:3 zoom. None of these works though. The unzoomed 4:3 is right except it cuts off the edges because its trying to make it 4:3. The pixels are all right vertically though


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

That's a bummer, I think you're out of luck.  These are the sorts of reasons why TV's used as monitors are generally not recommended.

What's especially annoying, is that the hardware is perfectly capable of it - it's the default mode of operation after all - yet, they program the stupid firmware to omit it. :shadedshu

You may want to join me in my Pet Peeves thread over at GN with this one.


----------



## techguy31 (Sep 13, 2011)

I had the same problem with my tv displaying 1080p properly too.  An easy fix for this is to either click auto zoom or disable zoom.  It worked for me.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> I had the same problem with my tv displaying 1080p properly too.  An easy fix for this is to either click auto zoom or disable zoom.  It worked for me.



I dont think my has an auto zoom or no zoom feature. Also yeah it is kinda ridiculous that it wont work just because the firmware sucks lol oh well. I just use it to steam netflix from my pc I need to set up my account on the xbox then i guess i dont have to worry about it.


----------



## techguy31 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, the only thing I could think of is to just lower your resolution in the computer.  However, doing this I think will cause black borders on your screen.  


anonymous6366 said:


> I dont think my has an auto zoom or no zoom feature. Also yeah it is kinda ridiculous that it wont work just because the firmware sucks lol oh well. I just use it to steam netflix from my pc I need to set up my account on the xbox then i guess i dont have to worry about it.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> Well, the only thing I could think of is to just lower your resolution in the computer.  However, doing this I think will cause black borders on your screen.



well that's the thing it fills the screen perfectly at the computers native resolution of 1366x768 but when i step it up to 1920x1080 it overfills the screen and i cant see anything and is stretched in a weird way that makes it blurry


----------



## techguy31 (Sep 13, 2011)

The only thing I could think of now is to update your firmware for the tv or if you can't then upgrade your video card. 


anonymous6366 said:


> well that's the thing it fills the screen perfectly at the computers native resolution of 1366x768 but when i step it up to 1920x1080 it overfills the screen and i cant see anything and is stretched in a weird way that makes it blurry


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> well that's the thing it fills the screen perfectly at the computers native resolution of 1366x768 but when i step it up to 1920x1080 it overfills the screen and i cant see anything and is stretched in a weird way that makes it blurry



Yup, that sounds about right. What gets me, is that most computer monitors also insist on scaling the picture when run at non-native resolutions. Even ones with a 1:1 setting tend to end up not using 1:1 mode unless you manually reset it. Worse still, they sometimes disable it entirely.  A good example of this is my current monitor when looking at a BIOS screen. You end up with this low res, stretched and blurred image, all because it stupidly disables 1:1 mapping. :shadedshu


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> The only thing I could think of now is to update your firmware for the tv or if you can't then upgrade your video card.



ill look into the firmware update but the tv is fairly new. my pc right now is the i7 laptop so upgrading the video card wont be happening. thanks for the help though.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

a review:
Cons: HDMI locks into Overscan on all HDMI inputs. Resetting zoom settings won't fix it.

EDID information is incorrect over HDMI. Tells my GTX 460 it is a 1360x768 monitor. Even with this corrected, the HDMI inputs don't have a "Just scan" or other 1-to-1 pixel ratio mode.

No way to get proper display from 1080P sources, especially PCs where the difference is blatantly obvious.


so i guess there isnt a fix unless there is a firmware update out there somewhere..


----------



## techguy31 (Sep 13, 2011)

Your tv could be fairly new meaning you just bought it, but it doesn't mean that the manufactures would update the firmware if they were in the store.



anonymous6366 said:


> ill look into the firmware update but the tv is fairly new. my pc right now is the i7 laptop so upgrading the video card wont be happening. thanks for the help though.


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

Some TV's allow firmware updates over the air. Check that your TV does this and if there are any updates.

Also, I see that you have nvidia cards in your desktop PC. The driver control panel has a an option on the left called "Adjust desktop size and position". The page then has a tab calling Scaling. Within it, there's a radio option called "No scaling". See if this fixes it. It's very hit and miss, but it's helped with some monitors for me.

I recommened making sure that your video driver is the latest one, too.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

I just have the laptop so i dont have that adjust desktop size and position tab and my driver is the current one, 280.26


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

But your specs also show a desktop, so that's what I'm referring to. Don't you have it any more?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> well that's the thing it fills the screen perfectly at the computers native resolution of 1366x768 but when i step it up to 1920x1080 it overfills the screen and i cant see anything and is stretched in a weird way that makes it blurry



then like me, you have a 1366x768 resolution TV.

the 'supports 1080p' is a marketing trick, your TV does not support it fully.


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> then like me, you have a 1366x768 resolution TV.
> 
> the 'supports 1080p' is a marketing trick, your TV does not support it fully.



It does support it: have a look at that newegg page our OP pointed to, it actually specifies it. When they don't, they get branded as "HD Ready" or "HD Ready 720p" or similar. This thing is actually being sold as a 1080p TV. It's just got stupid firmware.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> It does support it: have a look at that newegg page our OP pointed to, it actually specifies it. When they don't, they get branded as "HD Ready" or "HD Ready 720p" or similar. This thing is actually being sold as a 1080p TV. It's just got stupid firmware.



trust me, i've dealt with this dozens of times. my 1366x768p screen has a native res of that, and a MAX res of 1080i.


you guys are confusing native and max. his screen cannot do native 1080p, so it wont work properly except at that res.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> But your specs also show a desktop, so that's what I'm referring to. Don't you have it any more?



I'm at college the desktop is at home  its really quite sad I think its coming up here eventually.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got the same issue with my Samsung 52" It displays crisp BluRay 1080p with a PS3 but unless you mess with it the PC-HDMI-TV interface chops off part of the desktop at 1920 x 1080. I ended up setting the resolution to 17something x 1000 30hz interlaced. Works perfectly. That same res at 60 hz looks a little blurry. 30 hz interlaced makes text easier to read. The list of all valid res settings will be in the "advanced" tab on the display settings using Windows. And yes there are some TV menu options to consider...but for whatever reason it just likes that 17something res.


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> trust me, i've dealt with this dozens of times. my 1366x768p screen has a native res of that, and a MAX res of 1080i.
> 
> 
> you guys are confusing native and max. his screen cannot do native 1080p, so it wont work properly except at that res.



Well, the description does appear to claim 1080p native res, that's what I'm talking about. Whenever a TV or monitor in the UK is described as "1080p" or "Full HD", it always has a panel resolution of 1920x1080, guaranteed.

If on the other hand, these rules don't apply in America, then yeah the TV might well have a much lower native resolution.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

Now im confused lol so my tv is 1080p it just wont display that with a computer?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 13, 2011)

sounds like whatever your using to connect your computer to the tv doesn't support hd resolution, are you using some kind of wierd cable or connector?


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 13, 2011)

My TV is definitely 1080P and has no issues displaying true 1920 x 1080 with a console. But because computers are made by Satan in the deepest pits of hell to torment us with these issue no, my PC does not want to boot up and detect the monitor and get its act together on its own...it takes hours of my time trying everything until it looks right


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> sounds like whatever your using to connect your computer to the tv doesn't support hd resolution, are you using some kind of wierd cable or connector?



nope HDMI last time i checked that supports 1080p


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2011)

try messing with your graphics card drivers might be duplicating the screen rather than extending it or a scan issue and you can sort that via the driver control panel


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> try messing with your graphics card drivers might be duplicating the screen rather than extending it or a scan issue and you can sort that via the driver control panel



right now i have it set to only display on the tv so when i plug it into the hdmi it turns off the laptop screen and displays only on the tv. I thought this would be the best way to avoid problems. clearly didnt help lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got the same issue with my Samsung 52" It displays crisp BluRay 1080p with a PS3 but unless you mess with it the PC-HDMI-TV interface chops off part of the desktop at 1920 x 1080. I ended up setting the resolution to 17something x 1000 30hz interlaced. Works perfectly. That same res at 60 hz looks a little blurry. 30 hz interlaced makes text easier to read. The list of all valid res settings will be in the "advanced" tab on the display settings using Windows. And yes there are some TV menu options to consider...but for whatever reason it just likes that 17something res.



overscan. i bet yours is a plasma?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> Now im confused lol so my tv is 1080p it just wont display that with a computer?



no, its not 1080p. it just compresses a 1080p image to fit its 768p screen. with movies and console games its not as obvious - but with small text it really is.


i say it again: you do not have a 1080p screen. it just supports 1080p input signals to remain compatible with the HDMI spec, and to mislead people like they just did to you.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> no, its not 1080p. it just compresses a 1080p image to fit its 768p screen. with movies and console games its not as obvious - but with small text it really is.
> 
> 
> i say it again: you do not have a 1080p screen. it just supports 1080p input signals to remain compatible with the HDMI spec, and to mislead people like they just did to you.



thats jewish lol (no offense to any jews out there)


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels: my reply in post 25 was to yourself, but that may not have been clear. I've added the quote to clarify it.

I'd be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> Mussels: my reply in post 25 was to yourself, but that may not have been clear. I've added the quote to clarify it.
> 
> I'd be interested in your thoughts.



the fact that his PC detects it as 1360x768 automatically means the EDID information says that is its native resolution. the screen itself is reporting that as the native res, and its displaying poorly at 1080p - which implies that is a non native res.


his TV supports 1080p inputs, so they can claim its 1080p... its just dodgy marketing. IMO if he just bought it, he should either see if he can handle 768p (its fine on my 40") or he should return it for false advertising.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 13, 2011)

thats really janky though that they can do that. It even says in the product description that the recommended resolution is 1080p


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the fact that his PC detects it as 1360x768 automatically means the EDID information says that is its native resolution. the screen itself is reporting that as the native res, and its displaying poorly at 1080p - which implies that is a non native res.
> 
> 
> his TV supports 1080p inputs, so they can claim its 1080p... its just dodgy marketing. IMO if he just bought it, he should either see if he can handle 768p (its fine on my 40") or he should return it for false advertising.



Yes of course, the EDID is a bit of a giveaway. You're right again, M.  +1 on returning it for false marketing.

What's even worse about this, is that these lower resolutions don't even divide evenly into the 1080 res, so you get this horrible, screwed up picture.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah i had a mate who thought his tv was 1080p because his PS3 would set to that but its native res was different because when we hooked up his pc the nvidia control panel would only recognise 1366x768, obviously the PS3 or the tv did some upscaling or something i would imagine.

I still do recommend messing with the nvidia control panel even though we know your tv isn't actually 1080p. There is actually a tick box option on my card to let the GPU do the scaling or not so try that and see if the tv will do that upscaling thing.


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

As we know the TV can't do 1080p, it should simply be run at its native 1366x768 from the computer.

And if you're able to return it, consider doing so.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> As we know the TV can't do 1080p, it should simply be run at its native 1366x768 from the computer.
> 
> And if you're able to return it, consider doing so.



If possible the best option would be to return said tv but i think if the tv looks better upscaled to 1080p then if that is possible with the pc hooked why not? Im not sure how the nvidia control panel is these days as im obviously on an ati card currently.


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> If possible the best option would be to return said tv but i think if the tv looks better upscaled to 1080p then if that is possible with the pc hooked why not? Im not sure how the nvidia control panel is these days as im obviously on an ati card currently.



No, it wouldn't look better with a 1080p signal - it's actually the opposite of upscaling. That's when a you display a lower res on a higher res panel and use signal processing to sharpen it.

Like any digital display, it only ever looks right with 1:1 pixel mapping.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

what qubit said. go with native res, or return it.


even the consoles will look better once you set it to native res, i know from experience.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2011)

I can sort of understand its not upscaling which is when you take a source and stretch it to fit another higher resolution but it cant go higher than the native res as there is physically only so many pixels on a screen. Scaling is just how it fits the screen like resizing a window sort of i guess?

Speaking of it i wonder what a PS3 is doing when it says its outputting 1080p to a 1080i screen? Is it just sending a 1080p signal to be down scaled by the display to whatever res its actually running? Is that what it means by the tv can accept a 1080p signal in but not necessarily output one?

Okay so i don't think you can actually run a 1366x768 res at 1920x1080 all it would do is just down grade the input signal to fit. Waste of processing power because it makes a 1080p image but your scaling it down so it ends up looking the same as just inputting a 1080i native signal.
I would call that false advertising to say it is 1080p display because it doesn't actually output that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

the PS3 cant do P to an I screen, its doing I to an I screen.


a TC can accept 1080p and scale it down to 720p (or 1080i to 720i, etc) and the reverse - you can put in 720p and have it stretch to 1080p.


in any case, if its not the native resolution and refresh rate, scaling is done - either up or down, and pixels 'data' is lost, or made up by blurring nearby pixels to fill in the gap. neither looks very good.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> then like me, you have a 1366x768 resolution TV.
> 
> the 'supports 1080p' is a marketing trick, your TV does not support it fully.



Yup and thats about when they came up with FULL HD.



qubit said:


> Well, the description does appear to claim 1080p native res, that's what I'm talking about. Whenever a TV or monitor in the UK is described as "1080p" or "Full HD", it always has a panel resolution of 1920x1080, guaranteed.
> 
> If on the other hand, these rules don't apply in America, then yeah the TV might well have a much lower native resolution.



Well in the US they came out with HDTV's but all ports on the TV's could not do 1980x1080 then they came up with FULL HD which meant you got all ports supporting it.  Other wish you ran in to a risk like i said before watching TV in 1980x1080 was possible but other ports like the HDMI's would do a lower res which is one reason i sent back the Vizio i had 2 1/2 year ago.  


Shameful this shit should not be happening after all this time.


----------



## vaios (May 22, 2014)

Old but i wanna thanks this post and the rest who posted here! After months of searching i found some good info and i don't have to struggle with my 32'' samsung tv. I have my pc connected and use the tv as a monitor as well. I can't get a crisp clear image on 1080p as a desktop(weird colors and eye tiring refresh rate if i am correct) so i use it with 1680x1050 resolution.
I suppose there is no real need to spend money on a different more expensive cable or something right?


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2014)

vaios said:


> Old but i wanna thanks this post and the rest who posted here! After months of searching i found some good info and i don't have to struggle with my 32'' samsung tv. I have my pc connected and use the tv as a monitor as well. I can't get a crisp clear image on 1080p as a desktop(weird colors and eye tiring refresh rate if i am correct) so i use it with 1680x1050 resolution.
> I suppose there is no real need to spend money on a different more expensive cable or something right?



no, dont change your cable. HDMI is HDMI.

with samsung, try every HDMI port - my 1366x768 40" samsung only works on HDMI2 (the other ports are 1080i and 720p only) and make sure you its set to 1:1 scaling/"just scan"

beyond that if you're on AMD, make sure HDMI scaling/pverscan is correct in your graphics card drivers.


----------



## vaios (May 22, 2014)

The sad thing Mussels is that i don't have great understanding on how HDMI works or scaling for that matter. Now, i've concluded to use the hdmi1 port with my pc cause its labeled as HDMI/DVI port ,even in the manual...so its got to be the best choice(right?).
My vga is an AMD R9 270x hawk from MSI.
Thanks for the fast reply 

EDIT : sorry forgot to mention that i am using a HDMI--->DVI cable cause i thought it would have better image results.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2014)

vaios said:


> The sad thing Mussels is that i don't have great understanding on how HDMI works or scaling for that matter. Now, i've concluded to use the hdmi1 port with my pc cause its labeled as HDMI/DVI port ,even in the manual...so its got to be the best choice(right?).
> My vga is an AMD R9 270x hawk from MSI.
> Thanks for the fast reply
> 
> EDIT : sorry forgot to mention that i am using a HDMI--->DVI cable cause i thought it would have better image results.



straight HDMI will give you the same quality. you said AMD, so you're looking for this setting:







set that to 0%, and you should be fine. its a very common setting problem with AMD graphics cards, and HDMI.


----------



## vaios (May 22, 2014)

I will try it when i get home and post back.
Side question...and perhaps a stupid one since i have the manual but don't know how to look for it....how many Hhz is my tv????? Does that have to do anything with the above problem?


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2014)

vaios said:


> I will try it when i get home and post back.
> Side question...and perhaps a stupid one since i have the manual but don't know how to look for it....how many Hhz is my tv????? Does that have to do anything with the above problem?



probably 60Hz, and no. with what you've told me about your setup, its just that one setting screwing you up. it will cut off the edges of the image by zooming in, and you're lowering the resolution to counter that - which makes it fuzzy.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 22, 2014)

Mussels said:


> straight HDMI will give you the same quality. you said AMD, so you're looking for this setting:
> 
> set that to 0%, and you should be fine. its a very common setting problem with AMD graphics cards, and HDMI.



Yea... the most stupid thing on EARTH... On linux there is no GUI option to do so even .


----------



## AsRock (May 22, 2014)

Mussels said:


> no, dont change your cable. HDMI is HDMI.
> 
> with samsung, try every HDMI port - my 1366x768 40" samsung only works on HDMI2 (the other ports are 1080i and 720p only) and make sure you its set to 1:1 scaling/"just scan"
> 
> beyond that if you're on AMD, make sure HDMI scaling/pverscan is correct in your graphics card drivers.



Yeah annoyed me at 1st finding out that it was not just the overscan which your better of setting 1st and if it still looks odd try the TV OSD options


----------



## vaios (May 22, 2014)

ok so i put back my hdmi-->hdmi cable to port1(hdmi/dvi).
Tried out the setting of overscan. When i changed to 1080p it was already at 0%. Image still crappy.Changed back to 1680x1050
Also the manual photo in case you see something interesting


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2014)

Well according to the manual you should be using the HDMI in 1 ( DVI ). Again don't forget the scaling of the HDTV as if thats not right you will never get it right.

all so firmware updates are available too.

Please double check that the link tot he right firmware i listed just in case
http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/UE32ES5500VXXH


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2014)

what asrock said. set it to 1080p and adjust the TV settings til it looks right. on my samsungs remote its called "P.Size" to adjust the zoom/overscan

depending on the TV, the 16:9 setting can be correct, or the 1:1/Just Scan option can be.


----------



## vaios (May 23, 2014)

I had every firmware update till yesterday when i went from 1036 to the latest 2000. But i did it just before i call it a day. Will check and try the tv options and hit you back. Although am not very optimist. I can live with the lower res but i want to be sure first.


----------



## vaios (May 24, 2014)

Ok changed to 1080p then tried the tv scaling settings(p.size button) .No difference. It was already in "Fit Screen" mode which is the best choice.
The only thing that made it a bit better in picture mode, was the Movie preset. Still wherever there is white....its a bit disturbing.(like when am writing this).


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2014)

I suggests returning the TV bud and get a better quality one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2014)

Look at the tvs aspect ratio some samsung remotes have a picture size button.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2014)

vaios said:


> Ok changed to 1080p then tried the tv scaling settings(p.size button) .No difference. It was already in "Fit Screen" mode which is the best choice.
> The only thing that made it a bit better in picture mode, was the Movie preset. Still wherever there is white....its a bit disturbing.(like when am writing this).




keep it on the 1080p and try all the other settings. screen fit is the correct choice.

sounds like something else is screwing it up, be it a TV setting or a PC setting. for a PC you have to turn many of the advanced effects of the TV off - set it to game mode, turn off anything that claims to enhance or sharpen the image.


----------



## vaios (May 24, 2014)

Done everything and didn't see any difference. Another upsetting thing is that it only enables game mode on/off in the standard picture mode preset. I'll keep trying but i think we've done all we could here,for this tv.
I still think there is something sketchy about the refresh rate.Its not just the fuzzy colors but my eyes really hurt after 15 minutes or so. 
Anyway thanks for all your help  and effort


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2014)

vaios said:


> Done everything and didn't see any difference. Another upsetting thing is that it only enables game mode on/off in the standard picture mode preset. I'll keep trying but i think we've done all we could here,for this tv.
> I still think there is something sketchy about the refresh rate.Its not just the fuzzy colors but my eyes really hurt after 15 minutes or so.
> Anyway thanks for all your help  and effort




try setting the refresh rate to 59Hz in windows. my 24" samsung monitor has issues where at 60Hz it goes to 1080i for no reason, but 59Hz is 1080p


----------



## PHaS3 (May 24, 2014)

There is a setting on Samsung TV's under Source > Tools > Edit Name, if you set it to PC it sets the picture settings correctly for desktop use... 

Sorry if you already tried that and I have kinda jumped in and missed it :/


----------



## vaios (May 24, 2014)

WHAT! THE ACTUAL! FUCK!!!!!!!! PHaS3!!!!  it worked!!!!! sorry about the bad mouth but fuuuucckkkkkkkkk!!!! 

i never saw that Tool option under the source menu.....


----------



## PHaS3 (May 24, 2014)

vaios said:


> WHAT! THE ACTUAL! FUCK!!!!!!!! PHaS3!!!!  it worked!!!!! sorry about the bad mouth but fuuuucckkkkkkkkk!!!!
> 
> i never saw that Tool option under the source menu.....



Yeah I was quite bleak when I got my 32" and saw how bad it looked, until I found that setting  

Glad to have helped


----------



## vaios (May 24, 2014)

Yeyyyyyy!!! i can enjoy 1080p after a year of use LMAO  
Maybe samsung should have that menu in a,more easy to see,spot. :|


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2014)

This needs to be tagged


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2014)

so the magical stupid fix is "rename the connection to PC"


lol i gotta try that on the HDMI 1 and 3 on my old 40"


edit: no luck for me on HDMI 1 and 3, seems like HDMI 2 (the only one that gives the correct 1360x768 resolution) was already set to that.


----------



## Aquinus (May 25, 2014)

For me, I have 2 to 3 things I have to adjust to make any HDMI device to display properly and like devices tend to have similar settings (BluRay, Cable, and the XBox like the same settings,) where PCs and the RaspberryPi like a different ones. For PCs, I almost always have to adjust overscan in the OS itself, but on my TV there is a section for aspect adjustments and depending on the signal different options are available:


----------



## PHaS3 (May 25, 2014)

Mussels said:


> so the magical stupid fix is "rename the connection to PC"



I know it seems dumb, but thats Samsung lol...

You can also rename input to Game if you have a console and it sets it up for that haha, but jokes aside the setting does resolve issues with how a PC's output is displayed.


----------



## vaios (May 25, 2014)

and by rename,Samsung means...choose from a bunch of devices on a list


----------



## PHaS3 (May 26, 2014)

vaios said:


> and by rename,Samsung means...choose from a bunch of devices on a list



They should have called them "Source Presets" so you load a preset for whatever input you have...


----------



## Jeff Wenz (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys,
I know it's an old thread but I have this problem right now. I have the Intel nuc5i5ryh and everything was working fine on windows 7 but when i upgraded to windows 10 the TV will always say 1080 no matter what the computer said. This messes up everything I open by stretching the program or whatever beyond the TV.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 23, 2016)

Make sure your bios is up to date:
BIOS Update [RYBDWi35.86A]
Version: 0353 (Latest) Date: 12/20/2015

BIOS Update Instructions for Boards and Kits

And, you are using the latest driver:
Graphics: Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows 7*/8..1*/10* for Intel® NUC
Version: 15.40.13.4331 (Latest) Date: 12/17/2015

What make TV and what output/input are you using?

Display Resolutions Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) for Graphics Drivers


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Drivers


----------



## AsRock (Jan 26, 2016)

qubit said:


> Well, the description does appear to claim 1080p native res, that's what I'm talking about. Whenever a TV or monitor in the UK is described as "1080p" or "Full HD", it always has a panel resolution of 1920x1080, guaranteed.
> 
> If on the other hand, these rules don't apply in America, then yeah the TV might well have a much lower native resolution.



Yeah but if it don't say full HD it can mean watching TV though cable say at 1920x1080 or blu ray but with a computer it will not support 1920x1080 and at best will do 1080i if your lucky,  which is why i ended up returning a Vizio and why i ended up with the TOSHIBA TV i have today.


----------



## Jeff Wenz (Jan 26, 2016)

95Viper said:


> Make sure your bios is up to date:
> BIOS Update [RYBDWi35.86A]
> Version: 0353 (Latest) Date: 12/20/2015
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. I have updated the video driver and that didn't do it. I saw there was a bios update but haven't done it yet. I will try that when I get back home.

As for my TV make, it is a sony bravia kdl-46nx810.

But like I said it was working fine on windows 7 but stopped working properly on windows 10.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Jan 26, 2016)

you guys seriously bumped my post from 2011 and proceeded to hijack it.. nice lol


----------



## AsRock (Jan 26, 2016)

anonymous6366 said:


> you guys seriously bumped my post from 2011 and proceeded to hijack it.. nice lol



 good title, but get over it.

Lets face it what harm will it do and it's not the 1st time this threads been bumped.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 26, 2016)

Don't really know... sounds like it is not recognizing the EDID info correctly; and, I cannot find an INF file for it.

You can try updating the HDTV to the latest firmware and try these troubleshooting tips: The picture looks too big, stretched, does not fit the screen or parts of the picture appear to be cut off.


----------



## Jeff Wenz (Jan 26, 2016)

I have updated the firmware on the TV thinking the same thing. It sadly didn't work either  but I'll let you know if something happens after I update the bios.

I found a driver for the TV for the computer but it was a fake. Do you know where I could get the driver?


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff Wenz said:


> Do you know where I could get the driver?



That is the .inf file... some devices use them to let windows know it's capabilities; however, I cannot locate one for that TV model.
Windows should get the info from the EDID table in the TV and post it in the registry.  It might had gotten corrupted somehow.

Try deleting the monitor/HDTV and any drivers install from the device manager... then, reboot, to see if it will update or re-register the device.

This info is from the Extron Electronics EDID Manager release notes pdf... Here is the link to the pdf.   It works under Windows 10 if you want to use it to look at the info in the registry.
Here is the download link:  http://media.extron.com/download/files/control/EDID_ManagerV1x0.exe



> KNOWN ISSUES
> 
> EDID translation support for extension blocks is limited to the CEA-861 extension only – EDID Manager adheres to the parameters of EDID v1.3,
> outlined in VESA’s E-EDID specification Release A, Revision 1, which requires a single 128 byte base block, and allows for the use of an open ended number of EDID extension blocks.
> ...



Entech, also, has one that does the same... http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm

Also, since the TV is defaulted at 1080p try using "auto width" setting.

Other than this, I don't know.
Maybe, some others that are using a NUC with an HDTV will see your thread and have more ideas.
Or, try one of the forums that deals with video, like avsforum or highdefforum forums.


----------



## Jeff Wenz (Jan 27, 2016)

So I updated my bios and I uninstalled and reinstalled installed the graphic driver and deleted all monitors in the DM and restarted and it still is not displaying correctly.


----------



## SrgtPlugDatPus (May 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone i am having the same issue but instead of the zoom i am getting this from when i choose 1920x1080 on PUBG it blows i can just about pick ANY resulution except for 1920x1080p also i just bought a brand new MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8gb & it sucks ass i have a very big gaged hdmi cord, & might i add when i had my Asus ROG Strix 1060 6gb OC edition i never had 1 single problem now. I need some help guys!! I seriously get all these nasty lines & its really pissing me off just buying a brand new 1080 too just get bent over like this!! Please someone help me outs!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2018)

Last time I saw vertical banding like that, it was because the memory was factory overclocked too far.


----------



## DRDNA (May 26, 2018)

SrgtPlugDatPus said:


> Hello Everyone i am having the same issue but instead of the zoom i am getting this from when i choose 1920x1080 on PUBG it blows i can just about pick ANY resulution except for 1920x1080p also i just bought a brand new MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8gb & it sucks ass i have a very big gaged hdmi cord, & might i add when i had my Asus ROG Strix 1060 6gb OC edition i never had 1 single problem now. I need some help guys!! I seriously get all these nasty lines & its really pissing me off just buying a brand new 1080 too just get bent over like this!! Please someone help me outs!! View attachment 101683


a loose monitor connector to the monitor or GPU can also cause this anomaly.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 26, 2018)

You need to stop looking at the TV settings and fix this with your PC. Use 1080p and apply scaling, probably something along the lines of 75% either on your dedicated or IGPU. 

Compare this with a native 1366x768 and see which works best for you.


----------



## scevism (May 26, 2018)

My native display is 1366x768 on my old sony 40'' lcd. When it comes to games i just up scale simple.


----------



## BoredFish (Sep 27, 2018)

It doesn't look the best but if you are on an intel graphics chip select 1920x1080 and put it at 50 hz and customize the aspect ratio it looks better than 1650x1050 on my TV
(its a GPX TD2420AR)






(manufacturer photo)


----------

